# Pictures of Shifa College of Medicine in Islamabad



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

So everyone's been asking for pictures of Shifa College for the last couple of months and now thanks to the efforts of MastahRiz we've finally gotten some images giving you a rough idea what Shifa's facilities look like.

In order to save bandwidth (and speed up download times) we've taken the images on a semi-low quality and have made this thread not show the images until you click on the specific one so that you don't have to load all the pictures all at once.

* In order to view the thumbnails AND the pictures, you must be a member of our forum and be logged into your account. If you just see picture filenames, then you need to either create an account, or login to your account.*

If anyone has any questions, please let me know and if you were one of the people anxiously waiting to see the images, drop MastahRiz a thank you for his hard work.

Please click on any picture to see the full size.

From left to right, top to bottom, the pictures are:
Shifa Exterior 1
Shifa Exterior 2
Shifa Exterior 3
Shifa Exterior 4
Shifa Exterior 5
Shifa Exterior 6
Shifa Exterior 7
Shifa Exterior 8
Shifa Exterior 9
Some Shifa students from the Class of 2008
A picture of one of the classrooms
A picture of one of the classrooms
A picture of one of the classrooms
Anatomy Dissection Hall (sorry for the blurry pic!)
Histology Lab
Histology Lab
Library
Library
Library
Anatomy Dissection Hall 2
Anatomy Dissection Hall 3
Anatomy Dissection Hall 4
Shifa Exterior 10
Shifa Exterior 11
Shifa Exterior 12


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

suave


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

goood job..the greyness reminds me of england..so if i do go i wouldnt be missing much..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Sadia! It looks really quite nice (compared to what I thought it would look like) do they have like a dentistry place to learn dentistry? Do I sound blonde?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow! Really nice! #yes Very good job Riz.:thumbsup:


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I think Rehan is a hard core undercover shifa recruiter. I seen him giving guided tours to students and their mommies and telling wicked stories!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

Saira said:


> Hi Sadia! It looks really quite nice (compared to what I thought it would look like) do they have like a dentistry place to learn dentistry? Do I sound blonde?


stop being blonde-ist! n no i dont think they do daanth there...


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

HAHAHA! Sadia! lolz..."i dont think they do daanth here" lolz, nice word for dentistry lolz...ohh and they dont have a dentistry program at shifa...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

hahaha... okay if dentists "do daanth" how should we refer to the "dactarz"? They prevent "murda-ism"...until God says so?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

that line was so lame siro...i no longer wish to associate myself with you...its over...oh n wason..im smooth.....that sounds haram


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Smooth Sadia...lolz!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hahaha lol! Yes okay Miss Smoothness! lol. I sooooo want to print this thread and blackmail you later ... ps It cant be over, nahi kabhi nahi! Ps- u r officially my half you're incomplete without me


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

as rizwan would say

WORD ^

its true...you are my sunshine...my only sunshine...you make me happy when im rejected ha ha ha (rasta style)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

what is goin on around here...


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

So we got Smooth Sadia, and Sunshine Saira!#laugh


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

and billy bob baloch ^ ok im gonna stop spamming this thread....


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Sadia said:


> and billy bob baloch ^ ok im gonna stop spamming this thread....



lol...me too


Billy Bob Baloch< lolz:happy:


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Not to ruin your guys' fun, but lets keep this _somewhat_ related to the original thread topic....#wink


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

I think we just got told off :-s Its' Sadie's fault... teehee. No seriously rightly so... I think Shifa Hospital/ Univeristy place looks very lucrative - and very city-ish. I'd be interested if they started a dental programme, i;ve seen a couple of uni pictures and I swear they inspired Mary Shelly's Frankenstien. Apparently (Wasan as my source) - Shifa may be starting up a dento programme not too far in the future. Umeed pe duniya qaim hai!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I also heard something about shifa starting a dentistry program, but I don't think it's about to happen right away. It might be in the near future though like you said.


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

lol ...i am new at this but after reading billy bobs and smooth girls comments this is going to be fun....


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Also pictures of Shifa medical college.. which are also...like fun! Can we have some more please?? Oh perhaps pics of what people do in the college. Whats fun to do ? Is there a fab sports joint?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

All further information/questions about Shifa College of Medicine should be posted in the Shifa College of Medicine thread. 


--Locked--


----------

